# Why is neem oil sooooooooo smelly?



## hoegarden (Feb 24, 2013)

Was mixing in 5 drops of neem oil in 1 tsp of aloe gel which i applying on my scalp.

But the smell of neem oil is just so.........................


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

I've never smelled neem. Someone told me to put it on my tomato plants last year, but I couldn't find any locally and within a day the stupid horn worms had eaten every plant down to a stalk anyway. Anyway, I assume it's sort of stinky? I've read several mentions of people not liking it.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

We hand pick those stinkin' hornworms and give them to our chickens!  :twisted:


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> We hand pick those stinkin' hornworms and give them to our chickens!  :twisted:



I had never seen (saw? too early for grammar) them until we moved to coastal NC again. Evil little creatures!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> I had never seen (saw? too early for grammar) them until we moved to coastal NC again. Evil little creatures!


 
OH just you wait until Florida!!  I live in Louisiana and when we have had a warm day already this month we see mosquitos.  You might could find neem in the organic section of the plant insecticides/fertilizers.  I have noticed that even Lowe's has more and more organic natural products.


----------



## lsg (Feb 25, 2013)

That is just the nature of neem seed oil, just like eucalyptus is strong smelling.  This is caused by the retention of volatile oils present in the oils.  Both e.o.s come from evergreen trees.  I seems to me that oils from evergreen trees seem to be more pungent.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 25, 2013)

It stinks because it's good for you!  :smile:

I don't believe that Neem is an EO even if some suppliers claim it is.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 25, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> We hand pick those stinkin' hornworms and give them to our chickens!  :twisted:



Man, I wish I had chickens to feed those pesky squash beetles to.  They destroyed all of my squash plants last year!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Man, I wish I had chickens to feed those pesky squash beetles to. They destroyed all of my squash plants last year!


 

I feel your pain!!! For the last few years! This year I am going to use floating row cover to keep the adult ones off the plants. But if this stinky neem oil helps I might try that too.

eta.....its like a moth that comes and lays its tiny eggs on the stems then flies away.  Thats why its HARD to control the buggers!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 25, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Thats why its HARD to control the buggers!



I know, I have also tried rubbing the stems with soapy water several times, but then they attack the roots too!


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 25, 2013)

judymoody said:


> It stinks because it's good for you!  :smile:
> 
> I don't believe that Neem is an EO even if some suppliers claim it is.



I don't think that is an EO either. I believe the nature is similar to Vit E oil but use for different purposes.


----------

